# Got A Couple New Toys - 2 New Dell Computers



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

My Thanksgiving gift was a burnt processor and motherboard last Wednesday so we decided to order 2 new Dell PC's and of course we are now in the Vista family. I know there has been a lot of complaining about Vista so I am a bit leary but we'll see how it goes, kinda fun having a change from XP Pro anyhow. One thing is for sure, these are really sweet systems with the new Intel Quad processors, not to mention the 4 GB of memory, 750 GB HD and 20" widescreen monitor with cam and mic!!! Early Christmas here at the ole homestead!!!! LOL!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! My daughter just recently got a new dell - the XPS one. This system is not bad - everything is contained in one. Granted, some people might not like this and I was skeptical at first, but, after playing around with it for a few days I grew to like it! Vista is not that bad either - some getting used to & I still am using XP Pro and probably will for awhile, but, all in all its ok.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you're enjoying the new systems....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess that means you can post faster









Congrats

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I guess that means you can post faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still have that darn 20 second rule...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We bought 3 new Dell ones for work... special savings helped, but I upgraded them to XP


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

must be that time of year. just bought a Apple 15" MacBook Pro. it's sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We bought 3 new Dell ones for work... special savings helped, but I upgraded them to XP


Did that "upgrade" cost you some extra $$? Dell just announced today it would charge $150 (per PC) to go from Vista to XP.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did that "upgrade" cost you some extra $$? Dell just announced today it would charge $150 (per PC) to go from Vista to XP.


It probably would have, but for the past 5 years that I've been here we bought all new Dell computers so we have a pretty decent history, for a small business, with them. I told my sales guy paying the $99 was a deal breaker even on the low cost machines. So with the 3 I ordered they gave me a credit back for the amount.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new toys...









Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats. There's nothing like a fresh new system without all the baggage of the past clogging the registry. Vista is actually a good OS when starting with it on a new machine. Most of the problems and grief with Vista have come from people "upgrading" from XP on existing machines. It's not perfect, but none are. Even my coveted iMac


----------

